# Scutigera sp. from the caves of Sabah



## El Johano (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi!
Thought I'd share some centipede-pics from my vacation in Borneo. 

These Scutigera sp. are huge, measuring 10 cm+, not including the long legs. They appeared to be communal, and were gathered together in small groups. I guess there is no need for cannibalism since the caves were teeming with literally millions of cockroaches that covered much of the walls as well as the deep layer of guano produced from the bat- and swiftlet colonies.












And the roaches:


----------



## Steven (Jul 4, 2005)

WOW    !  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 


awsome scutigera's !


seems like an intresting vacation !
none other centipedes seen ?


----------



## El Johano (Jul 4, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> WOW    !  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:
> 
> 
> awsome scutigera's !
> ...


I thought you'd like them. I also found a Scolopendra sp., they were sitting on large trees 1-2 m aboove ground.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 4, 2005)

uhm, looks similar to Thereuopoda clunifera from Japan and Taiwan
http://web-box.jp/zooty/centipede1/oogeji/oogeji9.JPG
they are huge as well
and that Scolopendra is so awesome in black !!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 4, 2005)

The roaches are Periplaneta americana, a invasor here in Spain :evil:  ( I hate it, but nice to give it for pedes  )


----------



## Kayv (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice pics, very cool looking pedes. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## GQ. (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow!  Excellent photos.  They look truly alien!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Steven (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah ! that's what daddy likes !
beautifull scolopendra !!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 


1-2m on trees   
(another proof scolopendrids aren't that strictly terrestial as we all thought,... i've got an azian morsitans which was found on top of a roof   )


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 5, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> yeah ! that's what daddy likes !
> beautifull scolopendra !!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


there are more eveidence

S.subspinipes spp "Kenting" on a tree
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=4&topic=785&postno=1&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=4&topic=785&postno=2&type=.jpg

S.s.multilans young on tree
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=1&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=2&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=31&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=32&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=36&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=37&type=.jpg
http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/attachment.cgi?forum=48&topic=424&postno=38&type=.jpg


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 5, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> yeah ! that's what daddy likes !
> beautifull scolopendra !!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



Not just subspinipes spp. climb wall or trees, the first cingulata that I found was in a wall of a new garage more or les 2'5 meters high.


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 5, 2005)

eesh cockroaches and centipedes in the same place! My worst nightmare has come true!    You're very brave!


----------



## El Johano (Jul 5, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> eesh cockroaches and centipedes in the same place! My worst nightmare has come true!    You're very brave!


One mans nightmare is another mans dream  ;P


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 5, 2005)

El Johano said:
			
		

> One mans nightmare is another mans dream  ;P


Very true!

I'm willing to bet that millipedes don't do much to strike fear into the hearts of others though. :8o


----------

